# Nokia 6610 und Laptop IrDa Verbindung



## Azador (10. April 2005)

*Nokia 6610 und Laptop SMC IrCC Infrarot Verbindung*

Hallo allerseits!

Habe eine Frage/Problem:

Ich hab seit neustem ein Nokia 6610i und würde das gern per Infrarot mit meinem Laptop (Acer Travelmate, Win XP Home) verbinden, zwecks Adressbuchmanagement etc.

Mein Problem ist jetzt: Was muss ich machen, damit eine Verbindung zustande kommt? Ich hab die Nokia PC Suit6 runtergeladen. Und auf gut Glück die "Eingehenden Verbindungen"-Einstellungen eingestellt. Allerdings findet der Laptop das Handy nicht richtig. Ich lass es in Sichtkontakt von Port zu Port nebeneinander liegen (Was ist der optimale Abstand?) und mal findet er es kurz, dann ist die Verbindung sofort wieder wech... auch die PC Suit hat das Handy mal kurz erkannt, und immer mal wieder für 1sek-1Min - aber nie länger!? Dabei liegen beide unverändert und unbewegt nebeneinander...?
Was muss ich beachten? Hilfe!

Würde mich über Erfahrungen und Ratschläge freuen, danke!

Gruß, Azador

PS: Übrigens erkennt der Laptop das Handy öfter und länger als die Software... Es kann also gut sein (wie z.B. jetzt grade) dass der Laptop es erkennt, aber die Software "getrennt" anzeigt.


----------

